# 86 coupe gt dash in 83 ur



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

why hasent anybody done this before it is relatively easy and replaces the ugly old cracked mess.








Also looking for intercooler for 83.
Jeff


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 86 coupe gt dash in 83 ur (jdelaney)*

It's a very common swap, and the exact same size.
You'll need the "quattro" badge to go above the glove box though...
While you're in there, with the dash off, change out the heater core. A new one is like 40 bucks, and it dosent get any easier then when the dash is off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll find some photos of the swap.


_Modified by Sepp at 12:20 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: 86 coupe gt dash in 83 ur (Sepp)*

yeah already done


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Did mine several years ago.


----------

